
Hyperpartitioning Apache Kafka: Embracing Conway’s Law with Pyrostore - lbradstreet
http://pyrostore.io/blog/2018/05/21/hyperpartitioning-kafka-conways-law.html
======
coinme
This could be pretty interesting for efficient materialization of state in
CQRS type architectures. Imagine building/rebuilding state, such as a cache,
for a certain region in 1/100th of the time, as you can avoid reading and
filtering out records that you do not care about.

